# Message In A Bottle - lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

The Police classic - Message In A Bottle: a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune........thanks for watching! 

[YOUTUBE]1Cx3U4-i8E4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I am enjoying your "Police phase" :smile:
great sound outta that tele.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for taking your time to watch - hope all is great!
dale


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow thanks, I had tried playing it on my own and it sounded ok but not quite perfect. Can't wait to get home and try it your way !


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

sure appreciate you giving it a look!


----------



## elbandito (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for this! Very well done, clear and concise explanation and I appreciated the alt chord position suggestions. :thanks5qx:


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for taking your time to watch....hope all is good!

dale


----------

